# April 2nd: Desierto de los Leones



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

There are a few routes we can take, either climb through singletrack to the toll post starting at the Firehouse, start at the toll post or start at the Convento. 1st one is the most challenging and involves more singletrack going up and the greatest vertical gain.

My idea is to take the road up to the river and then ride to Zedillo's cabin, I think think this has a bit of everything for everyone. 

9:00 am for you lazy people. You know who you are!

So, who's in?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I guess I'm in..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wait a second... maybe for April 2nd I will have my Specialized :O :O OMG


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm in (might need a ride).

Tacubaya, what Specialized?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm in too... same as Tiger... transportation needed.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm in 

Great!

I would like to start at the Convento parking lot. Cars are safe there, and we can have some quekas afterwards! 

Going to Zedillo house is nice. If we still want more miles, we can continue till 'Los Ajolotes', head back and go down 'Las Mesquitas'. If we take the 'El tunel del tiempo', could we return to the trail without too long a climb, Mada, I haven't taken that singletrack, and I've just heard that it's nice (I don't know how hard is it)..


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Again. Spesh? Give up the goods Tacubaya!!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm in, I could use help on transportation but no big deal, Desierto is close to home, I can make my way there.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

i'm in and also the ones who need a ride i live at desierto but much closer to periferico so if that helps another bike can go in my car


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess im going, unless something unexpected happens at the last minute


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> If we take the 'El tunel del tiempo', could we return to the trail without too long a climb, Mada, I haven't taken that singletrack, and I've just heard that it's nice (I don't know how hard is it)..


I say lets do it! I have to warn you though, I haven't done the "Tunel" in like 7-8 years and the climb back up to the Desierto is a beyotch (they don't call it the Jabonera for nothing). I might do a recon this weekend to find the trails.

Cheers

Mada


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to this.

On another note, I'm going to get some t-shirts made. It would be cool to have them ready for this ride. They'll cost around 50 pesos each. I'll show you guys design possibilities this week.

I'd also like to personalise each one with our avatars. I'll need as high a resolution as possible from you guys.

All who are interested, PM me, or email at mattkyte(at)hotmail.com so I can get started.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm really looking forward to this.
> 
> On another note, I'm going to get some t-shirts made. It would be cool to have them ready for this ride. They'll cost around 50 pesos each. I'll show you guys design possibilities this week.
> 
> ...


Cool!!!

I'll send you the full res pic of my avvy.

I'm looking forward to it too... man, I don't want to be an arse or pretentious, but my new frame rides so sweet that it makes me wanna ride it more often. Another good reason to get a hig-end frame!! LOL 

Takuma.... Is that the Spech Hardrock you mentioned a while ago?? You'll be a real threat up the mountains with a latest generation bike... old-skoolers, beware of Takuma!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm gonna get a S-Works Enduro. =P


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm gonna get a S-Works Enduro. =P


Really?? Congratulations!!! You'll be more than stoked! That is an awesome ride!!! Maybe the best bike Spesh has ever made... but stopped doing it, god knows why.

Again, congrats!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Maybe the best bike Spesh has ever made... but stopped doing it, god knows why.


http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=06Enduro

Still there.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=06Enduro
> 
> Still there.


Sorry... I was referring to the Enduro before going long travel. The S-Works with the Brain. The one you could still pedal uphill decently. My bad.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm joking, I'm getting a HardRock hahahahahahahaha big difference.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> I'm really looking forward to this.
> 
> On another note, I'm going to get some t-shirts made. It would be cool to have them ready for this ride. They'll cost around 50 pesos each. I'll show you guys design possibilities this week.
> 
> ...


Hey I'm very good at designing (2D and 3D) so I would like to give you a hand or give you some feedback at least


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I'm joking, I'm getting a HardRock hahahahahahahaha big difference.


Oooooh, then I would probably also have by used specialized by then . IF I get the money, that is.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Oooooh, then I would probably also have by used specialized by then . IF I get the money, that is.


And if someone/I transport it to here... hope I get it soon


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Sorry... I was referring to the Enduro before going long travel. The S-Works with the Brain. The one you could still pedal uphill decently. My bad.


Actually, the new one is pretty good too, just dont' trust too much MBA...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Actually, the new one is pretty good too, just dont' trust too much MBA...


It has nearly or more than a full inch of travel... designed for big-hit, rather than trail duties. I don't think it would be very uphill friendly.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, im probably going tomorrow Monday (yay no school ) to Desierto with Tacubaya, mtbgiovanni and another friend. We dont know those trails very much, so can you guys tell us more or less where should we go?


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

you should go up toi the cerro de san miguel


HAHAHAHAHAHA

Brown Ano

sworks enduro color^


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey I think I saw the guy with the Enduro with a Sid yesterday in Desierto. Is the Enduro blue and the Sid 100 red?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey I think I saw the guy with the Enduro with a Sid yesterday in Desierto. Is the Enduro blue and the Sid 100 red?


That sounds like him.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey I think I saw the guy with the Enduro with a Sid yesterday in Desierto. Is the Enduro blue and the Sid 100 red?


If that's not him, then there would be an epidemy or something... you know, putting a SID noodle on an Enduro is not quite usual.

But, hey!! To each his own.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> If that's not him, then there would be an epidemy or something... you know, putting a SID noodle on an Enduro is not quite usual.
> 
> But, hey!! To each his own.


Definitely odd. I think some of the earlier versions of the base 5" model came with 100mm travel forks (I may be wrong though), but definitely not the SID.

Seem to remember another frame being specced with a short travel noodle, can't remember which one though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Seem to remember another frame being specced with a short travel noodle, can't remember which one though.


Maybe the Warps?? Those things should be purified with the legendary "Jimi Hendrix Procedure"

1.- Sprinkle the highest octane content fuel you can find (Jet fuel is fine) around on the frame and fork affected.

2.- Lit up a match (at prudent distance) and let fire purify the thing.

3.- Go out and buy for a Titus bike


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Sid Fork*

In the last part of the twenty century (maybe 97-99 ) some bike companies call enduro bikes to every full suspension bike with rear travel of more that 4 inches

Some of this kind of "enduro " bikes were dressed with Sid fork , the 100 mms . and another Sid with double crown and clamp I think the name was the Sid XL

the last biker.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What about a Enduro with a Gordo suspension? That would be lame..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> In the last part of the twenty century (maybe 97-99 ) some bike companies call enduro bikes to every full suspension bike with rear travel of more that 4 inches
> 
> Some of this kind of "enduro " bikes were dressed with Sid fork , the 100 mms . and another Sid with double crown and clamp I think the name was the Sid XL
> 
> the last biker.


Back in the day, most forks over 5" were double crowns, even some 4" double crown abominations like the SID XL, the Indy, the Judy and such.

I ignore if they were referring to a first generation Enduro... which would be just fine with a 4" fork like the SID... but the 2nd generation Enduro (the first with monocoque parts) would be just lame with a 100mm fork.

Actually, any other 100mm fork would be just fine with the geometry and such... but the SID is too flexy and underdamped for trail riding. Maybe pure XC racing... but you're being penalized on the frame's weight and rear travel. If my memory serves well, the Enduros had Fox shocks without Pro-Pedal until '04.... when they started the 3rd generation and changed it's intended use to big-hit/AM


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey! What about the original post! are we there? or will it end up being warp and someone else out there!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey! What about the original post! are we there? or will it end up being warp and someone else out there!!!!!!!


I guess we stayed at the point that several of us are in for the ride but some of us need transportation over there.

So, back on the topic... who can provide transportation for Aids, Rocky_Rene and me??

Thanks!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm still in, help with transportation would be wellcome, still can make it without it! 9:00 am? in the convento parking lot?


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

so where are we going to go to los soldados orr to where


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> so where are we going to go to los soldados orr to where


Yep, let's get to Los Soldados or maybe to 'Los Ajolotes', which is about 3 or 5 kilometers more (flatland, but nice scenery).....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. I'm still in. If I can't get a ride I'm going to have to get a taxi.  

But I will be there!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK. I'm still in. If I can't get a ride I'm going to have to get a taxi.
> 
> But I will be there!


Cool.... I'd liked to pick you up, but I don't have any more space in my car


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cool.... I'd liked to pick you up, but I don't have any more space in my car


That's OK. I'll just hold onto a door handle.

By the way, your pads are at my house. I'll bring them.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK. I'm still in. If I can't get a ride I'm going to have to get a taxi.
> 
> But I will be there!


Would the taxi get two bikes?? 

I'm not as positive as you do about going. I have to move from farther away... but I'm still in!!

Roberto... you car has a handle on each side, right?? Then Tiger can go on one side and I on the other.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Toll post or Convento????*

Who's going this sunday? Is the gathering point at th Convento or at the Toll Post??? I'm taking a taxi from Observatorio to desierto, I think another rider could come along so if someone wants to come along give me a PM.

Antonio Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Who's going this sunday? Is the gathering point at th Convento or at the Toll Post??? I'm taking a taxi from Observatorio to desierto, I think another rider could come along so if someone wants to come along give me a PM.
> 
> Antonio Rivas


I was wondering with Warp what had happened with this ride. I prefer to meet at the parking lot of the Convento. Say at 9am?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

9 am is a fine with me. Who else is going? Mr. Warp? Mr. Tigerdog? Tacubaya? 545cu4ch?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> 9 am is a fine with me. Who else is going? Mr. Warp? Mr. Tigerdog? Tacubaya? 545cu4ch?


I'll PM you tomorrow. I still have some "logistic" problems to sort out.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> 9 am is a fine with me. Who else is going? Mr. Warp? Mr. Tigerdog? Tacubaya? 545cu4ch?


Ok, so we'll meet by the quekas place at the parking lot of El Convento...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> Who's going this sunday? Is the gathering point at th Convento or at the Toll Post??? I'm taking a taxi from Observatorio to desierto, I think another rider could come along so if someone wants to come along give me a PM.
> 
> Antonio Rivas


I'm planning on a taxi too. I'm not too far from you (metro Sevilla).

Anybody know a sitio that has a suburban or something? We could fit a bunch of us then.

Warp? What's up with you?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm planning on a taxi too. I'm not too far from you (metro Sevilla).
> 
> Anybody know a sitio that has a suburban or something? We could fit a bunch of us then.
> 
> Warp? What's up with you?


Only places with Sub's is the Airport... but that would be serious dough (for a shuttle, that is).

I'm ready... only trying to find out best way to go there.

OT - Too bad I don't have a camera, I'm about to do the All-Oil conversion to the Phaon tomorrow. Now it has a leg that it's grease lubed. I'm looking for more plushness.

FAST, a Yamaha dealer at Ejercito Mexicano has Yamaha Fork Oil for 63 pesos a bottle of one liter. It's the same thing Yamaha uses from factory. Only catch is that they have only 5, 10, 15 and 20wt... so Fox and Zoke users are out of luck. But you can mix 5 and 10 to get the 7.5 or 7 wt oil... even buying the two bottles is cheaper than original Zoke or Fox oil. Manitou, RS and Magura users rejoice!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

A reminder... new horario de verano applies on sunday, right?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Anybody know a sitio that has a suburban or something? We could fit a bunch of us then.


Sitio Taxi Los Morales (Polanco, near Periferico) has a Nissan Tsubame as its largest.

I'll get a quote tomorrow (or later today)... let's hope we could fit three bikes in there. At least one will have to have the h-bar loosened to make it fit.

We don't care carrying the wheels on our laps, do we?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Only places with Sub's is the Airport... but that would be serious dough (for a shuttle, that is).
> 
> I'm ready... only trying to find out best way to go there.


What about those green VW vans? Could we get one of those guys to drive us?

If not, why don't you take the metro to my place and we'll get a Tsubame taxi (or whatever the station wagons are called).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Sitio Taxi Los Morales (Polanco, near Periferico) has a Nissan Tsubame as its largest.
> 
> I'll get a quote tomorrow (or later today)... let's hope we could fit three bikes in there. At least one will have to have the h-bar loosened to make it fit.
> 
> We don't care carrying the wheels on our laps, do we?


If you get a Tsubame, maybe I can lend you my rack, you could fit 2 bikes on it and one inside. I can drop it at Tiger's place tomorrow....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> What about those green VW vans? Could we get one of those guys to drive us?
> 
> If not, why don't you take the metro to my place and we'll get a Tsubame taxi (or whatever the station wagons are called).


I'll be there... 8:00 AM. We can fit at least two on a Tsubame.

I'm not sure about the Combis... they cover an especific route. But sounds doable. Just showing there and offer good dough to one.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> If you get a Tsubame, maybe I can lend you my rack, you could fit 2 bikes on it and one inside. I can drop it at Tiger's place tomorrow....


That would work with just a Tsuru. Sounds good. I'm so desperate to ride, I'd rent a friggin' car if I could find my damn license!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> That would work with just a Tsuru. Sounds good. I'm so desperate to ride, I'd rent a friggin' car if I could find my damn license!!


Tiger, just email me today if you want the rack, I can drop in your house by 5pm or so, if that's ok with you...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I'll be there... 8:00 AM. We can fit at least two on a Tsubame.
> 
> I'm not sure about the Combis... they cover an especific route. But sounds doable. Just showing there and offer good dough to one.


Ok. I'll let you look into it, with the Polanco dudes. The only sitio I use is Taxi Mex round the corner from me. They're pretty expensive though.

I'm going out to dinner now. I'll be back around 10. I'll ask the people I'm having dinner with. They might know of something.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Ok. I'll let you look into it, with the Polanco dudes. The only sitio I use is Taxi Mex round the corner from me. They're pretty expensive though.
> 
> I'm going out to dinner now. I'll be back around 10. I'll ask the people I'm having dinner with. They might know of something.


I'll be back at you later today or tomorrow early morning.

What about the original poster??
He makes a lot of noise, gets people going... and is he about to bail... for the second time???!!!

Maaaaadaaaaaaa!!!! Are you there?? You going?? The Flux has both tyres flat and the Spot has headaches again?? 'Sup with you, bro??!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey dudes: I've been working like a beyotch lately so I havent been surfing the forum, but I am definately game! I am taking a coulpe of friends to the ride. We still on for 9:00 am? Just remember tomorrow is daylight savings time!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. Warp and I will be there at 9. Woohoo!

Any of the young guns coming? 545? Tacubaya?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> A reminder... new horario de verano applies on sunday, right?


Thats the same thing I was wondering. We need to find out or everyoe would arrive 1 hour later. Oh and about the oil change warp and tigerdog, Can I do it myself? Is it difficult the first time?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas said:


> 9 am is a fine with me. Who else is going? Mr. Warp? Mr. Tigerdog? Tacubaya? 545cu4ch?


Well, I think Im going. I may take a couple of friends, is that ok?
Oh and Tacubaya may not be able to go. His GT rigida is finally starting to fall apart.....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thats the same thing I was wondering. We need to find out or everyoe would arrive 1 hour later. Oh and about the oil change warp and tigerdog, Can I do it myself? Is it difficult the first time?


Clocks definitely change tonight!

You could do the oil change on your own, but I'd suggest having Warp there to walk you through it.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Well, I think Im going. I may take a couple of friends, is that ok?
> Oh and Tacubaya may not be able to go. His GT rigida is finally starting to fall apart.....


Damn, if we had more room I could have brought my wife's bike for him to borrow.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Anybody know what is the distance, terrain and eta time on tomorrows ride?

If I have just the grannie speed on the GT, I hope the way up doesn't have flat parts


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

who when how and when and how and why and where???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Damn, if we had more room I could have brought my wife's bike for him to borrow.
> 
> Hope to see you there.


hey I didn't see that post, thanks anyway tigerdog!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Some "different" pictures of Sunday's ride.

Cheers,

Mada


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, looks nice...


----------

